# Thailand Fishing Adventure Reopening 2021-BKKGUY



## bkkguy (Feb 19, 2011)

*Hi Everyone !!!

It has been a tough year for 2020 & 2021 in Thailand tourism. 
This covid pandemic has caused major damage to all businesses & tourism.
After covid over, it will be a new normal social distancing and mask wearing when going outside 
Hope everyone is well here in 2Cool fishing forum . 
Let's us get through this difficult times together and come out stronger.


Thailand is one of the few Asia countries which is reopening its airports and borders for overseas tourists from Nov 2021.

News update:

Test & Go: Quarantine-Free Thailand Reopening for Vaccinated Tourists From 1 November 2021 - TAT Newsroom

We are following the Thai govt policy and are opening for fishing trips booking with us in Thailand.
Book the fishing trips with us if you are planning Thailand vacation trips this Dec month & next year 2022.

Here are some of the recaps fishing trips highlights for your viewing pleasure:

Be it monster catch for Carps, Monster Catfish , Wild river fishing for Goonch Bagarius and Wild Snakehead fishing, we are one of the top gun for the job.


Enjoy the videos: - Do share , likes and subscribe to our YouTube channel if you like our fishing videos. Thanks !!


[video:youtube]




[video:youtube]




[video:youtube]




[video:youtube]




[video:youtube]




Wish everyone good health and hope to fish with you guys one day in Thailand.

Tight lines !!!

God bless everyone here with good health.- Amen

John
Bkkguy*


----------



## Blank Czech (Jul 26, 2016)

Glad to hear it’s opening back up. I enjoyed my trip with you long ago. Tight lines


----------



## bkkguy (Feb 19, 2011)

Blank Czech said:


> Glad to hear it’s opening back up. I enjoyed my trip with you long ago. Tight lines



Thanks mate !!! Hope we can fish again in the future.


----------

